# Problem Browsercache im Eclipse bei Arbeit mit WTP



## Acha (22. Jun 2006)

Hallo Allerseits!

Ich entwickle an einem WebProjekt mit Servlets und JSP's, indem ich lokal einen Apache Tomcat installiert habe und über mein Eclipse und die Möglichkeit, die dieses  Tutorial  mir gezeigt hat. Das bietet mir den Vorteil, dass ich mit Eclipse meine JSP's mehr oder weniger debuggen kann.

Nun hatte ich jedoch schon öfter die Möglichkeit, dass ich den ganzen Tag entwickelte, ab und an meine Veränderungen über einen Neustart meiner Applikation in meiner Serverinstanz in Eclipse überprüft habe und zufrieden heimgegangen bin. Am nächsten Tag, als ich weiterentwickeln wollte, hatte ich plötzlich nur noch HTTP-Fehlermeldungen im Browserfenster meines Eclipses. Also habe ich versucht, meine Änderungen vom Vortag wieder schritt für Schritt zurückzubauen. Doch selbst als ich einen alten Stand meines Projekts wieder eingespielt hatte, mein Projekt mehrmals geöffnet und geschlossen hatte und meinen Rechner neu gebootet hatte.

Nach einigen Überlegungen, auch mit einem Kollegen zusammen, sind wir dann auf das Problem gekommen, dass in einem solchen Fall die JSP's aus dem Cache gelesen werden und deswegen mein Projekt auch nicht neu übersetzt wird. 

Kennt jemand dieses Problem auch und kann mir sagen, ob das wirklich der Grund ist? Hat vielleicht sogar jemand einen Lösungsvorschlag für mein Problem?

Vielen Dank im Vorraus!

MFG

Acha


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (22. Jun 2006)

Hm, also ich entwickle auch den ganzen Tag mit EclipseWTP + Tomcat/Jetspeed2 oder mit RAD + WebSphere Portal und hatte eigentlich noch keine Probs.
Das einzige Prob das ich kenne ist das jarLocking vom Tomcat, dann kann sein dass du ne Anwendung nicht re-deployen kannst.
Lösung: unter META-INF eine Datei context.xml anlegen, Inhalt:

```
<Context antiJARLocking="true" antiResourceLocking="true">

    
    <WatchedResource>WEB-INF/web.xml</WatchedResource>
	
    
    <!--
    <Manager pathname="" />
    -->
</Context>
```
Ich steuer den Tomcat auch nicht direkt über Eclipse. Hab n Ant-Script welches mir die Anwendung als war packt und im Tomcat-Deploy-Verzeichnis ablegt. Mit dem Tomcatplugin vom WTP hatte ich ständig nur Probleme, u.a. weil die Anwendung standartmäßig über einen context-Eintrag "deployt" werden anstatt als .war o.ä..


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (22. Jun 2006)

Ach ja, verschoben nach J2EE


----------



## Guest (22. Jun 2006)

Die Sache mit den vielen Problemen, wenn man den Tomcat über Eclipse steuert, kenne ich doch irgendwoher..... wahrscheinlich sollte ich mich auch von den Debugfunktionen von Eclipse, die es auf diesem Wege gibt, lösen und ebenfalls mein Projekt als *.war ins Deploy-Verzeichnis des Apache stellen und von dort ausprobieren...
Nun gut, werde erstmal Dein Skript ausprobieren! 

Danke für die Hilfe!

Acha


----------



## mlange8801 (23. Jun 2006)

Der Browsercache würde ja nur den HTML Deiner Seite enthalten, den Du zuletzt (am Vortag) geladen hattest.
Ist wahrscheinlich eher ein Programmierfehler, z.B. Zugriff auf Funktionen von Sessionobjekten die einfach verfallen sind.
Ohne die genauen Fehler kann man aber nur spekulieren...


----------

